# General > Genealogy >  McAulay/Cook

## DavidM

Looking for information on the following: John Mcaulay b.13/1/1864, Grant St. Pultneytown, married 9/9/1898 (Staxigo) to Annie Cook b. 3/1/1879.  His father was Neil Mcaulay (fisherman) and mother Catherine Mackay.  Annie Cooks mother was also an Annie Cook.

John and Annie had a son also John born 19/7/1901, Argyle Sq, Pultneytown and daughter Janet 23/11/1906.

Any information on any of these people of their ancestors would be welcome or contact directly at dave.macaulay@ed.ac.uk.

----------


## Nanaimomacaulay

Hi Dave, been on holidays sorry for slow reply.  My father was born 19/7/1901, mother Annie, I knew his sister by the name of Netta but could have been a nickname.  Where do you fit in?
My name is also David.  Thank you for your reply.  I have also discovered my father's mother had a sister, her married name was Troop, she had Harry, David and Margaret.  She then married
a Downey.  I knew Harry when I was younger but lost contact 45 years ago.

----------

